# wing chun dummy



## theneuhauser (May 21, 2002)

where can i buy a good one?


----------



## Kirk (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thenuhauser _
> 
> *where can i buy a good one? *



Try here


----------



## meltdown51 (May 22, 2002)

I have the warrior and love it. 
check it out at 
www.thewarrior.com

thanks

Joe


----------



## fist of fury (May 22, 2002)

You can also get one here
http://www.woodendummy.net


----------



## theneuhauser (May 22, 2002)

meltdown 51

could you tell me a little bit about the sidekick arms on that warrior dummy?

how are they used? for what type of skills? thanks


----------



## meltdown51 (May 24, 2002)

Thenuhauser

Sorry I do not have the sidekick attachment on my Warrior Mook.
The person to ask is Stephen Lee at the Warrior website.

Thanks
 Joe


----------



## Richard S. (May 25, 2002)

have a look at www.springtimemartialarts.com   american made great quality and tougher than a 6ft nail..........respects.


----------



## theneuhauser (May 26, 2002)

springtime looks good but prices are a little excessive. i may build my, own, just a little concerned about the arm and leg extensions breaking. but thanks for all your replies.


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *springtime looks good but prices are a little excessive. i may build my, own, just a little concerned about the arm and leg extensions breaking. but thanks for all your replies. *



I'm just curious if you made one of your own? I really want to get one, but the prices are a little high.

7sm


----------



## theneuhauser (Aug 18, 2002)

never did, i would, but our new townhouse is hurting for extra space, all we have is a little front area and people think im nuts already when they see me practice chi kung in the morning. all i need is the neighbors calling the cops because of all the horrible noises. 


weve got one at my instructors studio, so that's good for now:asian:


----------



## yin_yang75 (Jan 9, 2003)

I may be a little baised but I think the Martial-Quest Muk is extremely handsome. Even more so than most pictures. I recommend a Muk Jong Decor for all dwellings. 

Unfortunately my female has set a limit on how many I can have hanging around. 

Sorry for the shameless plug, I just wanted to throw my hat in the ring.

Byron


----------



## Kirk (Jan 9, 2003)

And then there's NSI's Silent Fighter .  Not a traditional Muk Jong though.


----------

